# Can we get some fucking definition



## Gissurjon (Feb 21, 2014)

I went away for a while, came back, and guess what. You guys are still fat (and some ugly) and are still lying to yourselves that eating that garbage is ok because you are bulking. How long are you going to bulk buddy? Because at this point you are chronically fat.


----------



## bigdaddyboy (Feb 21, 2014)

dont tell me not to each my double cheeseburgers


----------



## sneedham (Feb 21, 2014)

Gluten free is for me....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2014)

Somebody has been dieting......


----------



## Watson (Feb 21, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> I went away for a while, came back, and guess what. You guys are still fat (and some ugly) and are still lying to yourselves that eating that garbage is ok because you are bulking. How long are you going to bulk buddy? Because at this point you are chronically fat.



this should clear that sand issue right up for you bro.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2014)

fat, hairy, pale, non-GICH, doesntevenliftbro.com
 <= 'coffee'


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 21, 2014)

i dont even workout


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm small and weak.  I need all the bulk I can get.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2014)

I ate a McDonalds quarter pounder with cheese and fries with a coke today. Came home and ate a giant Snickers bar.

Here's a pic of me today.


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 22, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I ate a McDonalds quarter pounder with cheese and fries with a coke today. Came home and ate a giant Snickers bar.
> 
> Here's a pic of me today.


Lol NICE! What the fuck is making you so vascular? Clen? Peps? Do tell


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2014)

genes...durrr


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> I went away for a while, came back, and guess what. You guys are still fat (and some ugly) and are still lying to yourselves that eating that garbage is ok because you are bulking. How long are you going to bulk buddy? Because at this point you are chronically fat.




lol...you are little as fuck


once you posted a vid...there was a fat girl  in the vid...shewas bigger than you


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2014)

Juiced1 said:


> Lol NICE! What the fuck is making you so vascular? Clen? Peps? Do tell


I get vascular when I lose body fat. The leaner I get the more they show.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 23, 2014)

beast


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 23, 2014)

^^^^^ im almost that black ................... just saying


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> beast


i got more definition at least 50pounds heavier


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 23, 2014)

Niggs gonna nigg


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> Niggs gonna nigg


indeed


----------



## secdrl (Feb 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



lol


----------



## Watson (Feb 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



its like a tanned version of azza........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you are little as fuck
> 
> 
> once you posted a vid...there was a fat girl  in the vid...shewas bigger than you





[SIL] said:


> beast





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i got more definition at least 50pounds heavier


Mr. Invisable and Mr. I will suck any dick for free gears........you both need to STFU...


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 24, 2014)

lmao Mr. I'm 60 And Dont Train But I Troll BB Forums


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


  Nice try, pull a picture from 2009 to make what point? That I used to be fat and nasty like you guys? That's exactly the point, I stopped wanting to be a slob and am now criticizing you fat fucks for still being weak minded.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you are little as fuck   once you posted a vid...there was a fat girl  in the vid...shewas bigger than you


  I was little as fuck once I posted a vid? Does posting a video make one little? You are stupid, maybe not very stupid, but too stupid to write coherently.  In addition:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjKRQ_OqCCw


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I ate a McDonalds quarter pounder with cheese and fries with a coke today. Came home and ate a giant Snickers bar.  Here's a pic of me today.


  Pretty impressive sir.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

secdrl said:


> lol


  Government employee ^^. Enough said.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lmao Mr. I'm 60 And Dont Train But I Troll BB Forums



I like my bottom's to be a little on the fat side for comfort purposes that's why I troll here......

you busy friday night?


----------



## jadean (Feb 24, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Nice try, pull a picture from 2009 to make what point? That I used to be fat and nasty like you guys? That's exactly the point, I stopped wanting to be a slob and am now criticizing you fat fucks for still being weak minded.


Pic looks legit....and very recent....chump


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

jadean said:


> Pic looks legit....and very recent....chump


  Yea, except that its time stamped at 8/8/2010....  Your anger is misdirected, I'm not the one stuffing cheeseburgers down your diabetic throat.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm fat


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 24, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I'm fat


  First step on the road to recovery is admittance, well done sir.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2014)

well the cure would be posting a recent pic yourself genius... i can only post what you post dumbass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2014)

jadean said:


> Pic looks legit....and very recent....chump


he has one jan 2013...no v taper...no lats...some trap  development...very small...light weight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## HFO3 (Feb 24, 2014)

there's a country song written about this guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2014)

no lats...tiny rhomboids... some good trap development

nothing even remotely special


----------



## jadean (Feb 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he has one jan 2013...no v taper...no lats...some trap  development...very small...light weight


I was just messing around with the op, but why start a thread attacking a whole forum lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2014)

i can fit him in one of my lats


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2014)

oh and because he is a typical dumb nigger


probly


hes black


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 24, 2014)

i would just like to take a moment and say that i like turtles


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

jadean said:


> I was just messing around with the op, but why start a thread attacking a whole forum lol



Not the whole forum, just the fat ones.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh and because he is a typical dumb nigger
> 
> 
> probly
> ...



This from the guy who pimped his wife out online for attention when nobody would give this fat fucker any. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a child crawling around in one of those classy but vomit inducing amateur porn pics you posted? You lived on the verge of a heart attack and a stroke and couldn't get below the obesity level until you pumped yourself full of gears. Given your history of being a broke fuck, enjoy your gains because surely you will run out of money soon to maintain your physique. Shit, I bet you went and got you some obamacare didn't you? You have no self respect, little respect for that thing you call your wife, the kid.... well it was crawling around in a amateur porno shoot, no will power, and very limited intelligence (which is well displayed by the aforementioned activities). 
Yes I'm black, a nigger, monkey, whatever you want to call me. However, those are just words that neither improve or diminish my life. You, I'll just call Joseph, there is absolutely no reason for me to try and downgrade you through name calling when your life is already beating you the fuck up.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

Acts tough one minute but then comes on here crying about being broke, what the fuck kind of man is that. No wonder you are obsessed with filling out more space in this world, it's your only possible claim to manhood. I'll teach you how to be a man if you want me to, but you'll have to drop the act.

And I'm pretty sure that your wife is a queen of spades if I've ever seen one, sorry bro.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 25, 2014)

Shit Negro,you done let the cat out of the bag of reality........


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 25, 2014)

ohhhhh he said she aint had no nipples


----------



## sneedham (Feb 25, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> This from the guy who pimped his wife out online for attention when nobody would give this fat fucker any. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a child crawling around in one of those classy but vomit inducing amateur porn pics you posted? You lived on the verge of a heart attack and a stroke and couldn't get below the obesity level until you pumped yourself full of gears. Given your history of being a broke fuck, enjoy your gains because surely you will run out of money soon to maintain your physique. Shit, I bet you went and got you some obamacare didn't you? You have no self respect, little respect for that thing you call your wife, the kid.... well it was crawling around in a amateur porno shoot, no will power, and very limited intelligence (which is well displayed by the aforementioned activities).
> Yes I'm black, a nigger, monkey, whatever you want to call me. However, those are just words that neither improve or diminish my life. You, I'll just call Joseph, there is absolutely no reason for me to try and downgrade you through name calling when your life is already beating you the fuck up.


Been here a while and usually stay away from direct conflict but I have to say that I agree with Gissurjon. I would never do the things that KOS did and do not approve. With that said this is the internet but does not make it eight......


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2014)

This guy better be absolutely skinless to be ballsy enough to call everyone out. Please do provide proof cause I apparently don't have the mental fortitude that you have to be lean.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You callin' me fat?!?



No the OP definitely was.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 25, 2014)

Balls in your court kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2014)

lol...i already won...noticed he adressed a ton of shit...but not his own physique


and no...my kid was never in those vids


 i liked making those vids with my wife...we had alot of sex...and on top of that i got free shit...she liked entertaining you guys...lol...no one talks shit about those vids or pics except butthurt trolls...i mean is this not a troll thread...but you got owned and exposed...lol...melt motherfucker melt


at the time those vids were made we had plenty of money...i didnt need to win...i wanted to win...and she did too


yes i have talked about being broke...because i am...it is what it is...and will change it...just like before


so enough beating around the bush you dumb nigger

show us how ripped you are or shut the fuck up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cJkc0Mfrgc


man this was toofucking easy


not one original thought in your melt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVCrEZ4Ejhc


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> This guy better be absolutely skinless to be ballsy enough to call everyone out. Please do provide proof cause I apparently don't have the mental fortitude that you have to be lean.





Gissurjon said:


> Not the whole forum, just the fat ones.



1. I already stated that I was just talking to the fat ones
2. I know you joined fairly recently but you should have noticed by now that calling people out on this forum and being nasty about it rarely comes from a place of malice, especially if it is true. 
3. the only person that seemed to be genuinely offended by it is the guy whose mental health has been questioned from the day he typed his first word on here. 
4. This is AG buddy, calling someone fat in here is like smoking a cigarette in the crack house.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2014)

lol...i dont give a shit...you dont offend me... you are tiny...lol


but...dont sing it...bring it... but if you dont...whatever...just another troll that ran off at the mouth hiding behind a computer screen


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

I just want to see some cawk god damn it


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I just want to see some cawk god damn it



Some black mans cawk would be great. Tyia


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Some black mans cawk would be great. Tyia




thats kinda what I was hinting at...  lets see some jakked black fella with a 3/4 chub.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> thats kinda what I was hinting at...  lets see some jakked black fella with a 3/4 chub.



I went down to the Obvious Shop and brought a bag of hints


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...i already won...noticed he adressed a ton of shit...but not his own physique
> 
> 
> and no...my kid was never in those vids
> ...



To sum up your post: You admitted to everything I said except for the kid part (even though he actually was in one of the pictures-I think it was a picture in the kitchen). You offered nothing of entertaining or intellectual significance, or "original thought" as you so eloquently put it. Unless of course calling me a nigger is considered original in your trailer park (I can imagine being dumber than a dumb nigger is hard for your ego), and you are still broke and what appears to be stupid...now we know it wasn't the fat that was making you ignorant. It looks as if I won, you got owned, and that my dick is still huge. 


And by the way, if you have "plenty" of money but are broke a couple years later, you either didn't have plenty of money by definition, or you can't manage it...even the dumb nigger knows that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)

STFU and show us your black doodle already!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> To sum up your post: You admitted to everything I said except for the kid part (even though he actually was in one of the pictures-I think it was a picture in the kitchen). You offered nothing of entertaining or intellectual significance, or "original thought" as you so eloquently put it. Unless of course calling me a nigger is considered original in your trailer park (I can imagine being dumber than a dumb nigger is hard for your ego), and you are still broke and what appears to be stupid...now we know it wasn't the fat that was making you ignorant. It looks as if I won, you got owned, and that my dick is still huge.
> 
> 
> And by the way, if you have "plenty" of money but are broke a couple years later, you either didn't have plenty of money by definition, or you can't manage it...even the dumb nigger knows that.





i couldnt manage it...and thought the flow wouldnt end


so... what does that have to with you being ripped or impressive?

and nah...i never use the word nigger in real life...just felt right...and i knew it would mean instant melt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2014)

just pointing out


3 pages and no pics


gotta go see my uncle now


see yal


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I just want to see some cawk god damn it



I wanted to see some skinless glutes!


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...i dont give a shit...you dont offend me... you are tiny...lol
> 
> 
> but...dont sing it...bring it... but if you dont...whatever...just another troll that ran off at the mouth hiding behind a computer screen



Do you want dick or no dick?


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 25, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Let's see if the stereotype holds up.



I would say that most of the time it holds down, way way down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)

If it's small and pink like Michael Jackson's I'll be pissed


----------



## malk (Feb 25, 2014)

Op`s cock,only thing that been on diet


----------



## cube789 (Feb 26, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> i would just like to take a moment and say that i like turtles



I will see your turtle and raise you a flying cutiemajigger


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 26, 2014)

cube789 said:


> I will see your turtle and raise you a flying cutiemajigger


holy shit i want one of those


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 26, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just pointing out
> 
> 
> 3 pages and no pics
> ...



Sorry for the wait, I was busy making money, raising my child, and  respecting my wife... something you can't relate to of course.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks legit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2014)

looks decent 


depends on stats too


anyone can look decent at 170


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2014)

by the way


short timeline

you post troll thread...you attack peoples physique... i attack yours with as current info as i can find... you attack with personal shit and wait 4 days to back up your claims... yeah...too legit


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 26, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Sorry for the wait, I was busy making money, raising my child, and  respecting my wife... something you can't relate to of course.


im not a huge fan of that carpeting you should really consider doing hardwood or laminate maybe some per go?


----------



## fraire (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Hows it going man, I saw awhile back, that you said injecting PGCL into the gyno lump can really get rid of Gyno, does it matter
if it was from 5 years ago? I had surgery and idiot doctor didn't do job well, so I am still left with half, and cant afford another 5k for
surgery.


----------



## fraire (Feb 26, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Looks legit



Hey Hows it going man, I saw awhile back, that you said injecting PGCL into the gyno lump can really get rid of Gyno, does it matter
if it was from 5 years ago? I had surgery and idiot doctor didn't do job well, so I am still left with half, and cant afford another 5k for
surgery.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 27, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> im not a huge fan of that carpeting you should really consider doing hardwood or laminate maybe some per go?



I absolutely agree, I bought the house for a steal recently and there is a lot of work that needs to be done. Not to mention close to 2 acres of overgrown bushes and leaning trees. Luckily I have a company that does contracting work so all the equipment I need is at hand, just takes time. I am putting in hardwood as soon as I get done remodeling my kitchen.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 27, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> by the way
> 
> 
> short timeline
> ...



You might have noticed that I didn't "attack you with personal shit" until you resorted to calling me a nigger, so you have yourself to blame for that. As for the 4 days, yea bro I'm not exactly going to make time in my schedule to take a picture for you, I do it when I god damn feel like it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 27, 2014)

Ill give you guys some stats.

In July 2013 I had invasive emergency surgery that kept me from eating for a few months. I suffered a 30lbs loss.
Since then I have managed to gain back 10 lbs while lowering my BF%. 
This I do on 2 meals a day and a workout routine that consists of one workout every 8-10 days that last for a good 15 minutes. 
I fast for a period of 24 hours about every 10 days.
No supplements, no carbohydrates. 
I wonder what a couple of cycles would do to me...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2014)

so....no stats then


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> You might have noticed that I didn't "attack you with personal shit" until you resorted to* calling me a nigger*, so you have yourself to blame for that. As for the 4 days, yea bro I'm not exactly going to make time in my schedule to take a picture for you, I do it when I god damn feel like it.




lol...i listen to you fuckin niggers call each other nigger all day...on the radio...at work...in the gym


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Ill give you guys some stats.
> 
> In July 2013 I had invasive emergency surgery that kept me from eating for a few months. I suffered a 30lbs loss.
> Since then I have managed to gain back 10 lbs while lowering my BF%.
> ...



So you weigh a buck sixty?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2014)

it could be worse..you could look like reddog


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Ill give you guys some stats.
> 
> In July 2013 I had invasive emergency surgery that kept me from eating for a few months. I suffered a 30lbs loss.
> Since then I have managed to gain back 10 lbs while lowering my BF%.
> ...



 you're skinny and well defined which is good coming back from any type of invasive surgery


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> it could be worse..you could look like reddog



 You're a keyboard warrior cunt who is helping to ruin this once fine forum, so why don't you go fuck yourself....stop typing and post pics of other people,that's all you're good at pictureboy ........


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2014)

the only thing ruining this ''fine'' forum is non training 60 year old schmoes..that is all


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 28, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> So you weigh a buck sixty?



Lol no, my dick alone weighs that....


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 28, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> you're skinny and well defined which is good coming back from any type of invasive surgery



Thanks man. I had no idea how taxing it would be. Energy levels were way down for a while after, even though my body was healing rapidly. Your immune system can take a hit also so for a good while it felt like i was constantly on the verge of getting a cold. It sucked, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, not even KOS.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 28, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> By surgery he actually meant prison.. GICH!



Ummm it is rare that people are sent to prison for only several months, I probably would have served my time in the county jail. But naa, I've been in the prison/jail a bunch for work but I have been lucky enough not to have gone there as a customer.... In this country.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 28, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...i listen to you fuckin niggers call each other nigger all day...on the radio...at work...in the gym



That's just dandy, but my point was that you opened that door, not me. Whether you hear people say it or not is irrelevant as to the opportunity to get personal being brought on by you. It's like in court, if one side wants to bring up an issue that is inadmissible, but the other side happens to bring it up during direct examination (or in any other matter), then it becomes a topic that can be discussed/attacked. I have rules I go by, I leave personal shit and family out of the equation until the other side presents the opportunity. Then it's Mexican mafia style, everybody is subject to be euthanized. Do you have any pets?


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 28, 2014)

It's nothing personal though brother, I still love you as a fellow human being, I just hate your character. I'm proud of your physical progress, I just want you to feed your intellect a little more because you could actually be a good person, not just 230 lbs of meat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2014)

im an awesome annoying dude

the internet isnt even 2 dimensional representation of person...but most people are flat in real life


----------



## secdrl (Feb 28, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh and because he is a typical dumb nigger
> 
> 
> probly
> ...



He's a moo-slum. A while back, he got all ass hurt on me because I was "disrespecting" Allah. Judging by his extreme frail body, it looks like Allah and Mohammed only allow him to work out once/week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2014)

secdrl said:


> He's a moo-slum. A while back, he got all ass hurt on me because I was "disrespecting" Allah. Judging by his extreme frail body, it looks like Allah and Mohammed only allow him to work out once/week.



Another brain dead religious arsehole then


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 3, 2014)

secdrl said:


> He's a moo-slum. A while back, he got all ass hurt on me because I was "disrespecting" Allah. Judging by his extreme frail body, it looks like Allah and Mohammed only allow him to work out once/week.



Not a muslim, I don't believe in fairy tales period. Plus, you're a government employee, how does that government tit feel in your mouth? Just like moma's huh?


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 3, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Ill give you guys some stats.
> 
> In July 2013 I had invasive emergency surgery that kept me from eating for a few months. I suffered a 30lbs loss.
> Since then I have managed to gain back 10 lbs while lowering my BF%.
> ...



Weight loss or gain, the fact is that you're okay and g2g now, bro. You can and most likely will gain the weight back.
But don't knock us moderate lifters. I, myself, lost 40 pounds on the Krispy Kreme Diet. LOL


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Not a muslim, I don't believe in fairy tales period. Plus, you're a government employee, how does that government tit feel in your mouth? Just like moma's huh?



mmmm tits


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 3, 2014)

I wanna see your tits DJ!


----------

